# Uber is buying 24,000 Volvo XC90 SUVs to form a fleet of driverless cars



## BlueOcean (Dec 21, 2016)

This should be interesting!

https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/20/16678578/uber-volvo-xc90-suv-driverless-cars


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Drivers that complaint about Uber should start looking for your real job now.
When Uber releases their driverless cars, you'll be complaining even more.

Bad boy! Bad boy!
What you gonna do?
What you gonna do? When driverless cars come for you?


----------

